# Pulled Pork



## Greg Rempe (Jan 6, 2006)

Freddie...if you were looking to get pulled pork you'll need to take it to 190* internal vs. 165.  Everything else sounded fine...perhaps a smoker is in order vs. the kettle? :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 6, 2006)

Freddie,
      Like Greg stated, if you were looking to get "pulled" pork it will take considerably more time than it will for sliced pork.  Figure approximately 2 hrs per lb cooking with a pit temp of approximately 235*-250*.  Pull the shoulder off the pit at around 190* or when the bone moves easily.  Double wrap in HD AF and let rest for at least an hour, more is sometimes better.  Good luck, hope you enjoyed the WolfeRub!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 6, 2006)

The only thing that I would add is to foil at 165 and bring the internal up to 205*.  Boston Butts work better for me.  I find that shoulder is a little tougher.  IMHO.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 6, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> The only thing that I would add is to *foil at 165 *and bring the internal up to 205*.  Boston Butts work better for me.  I find that shoulder is a little tougher.  IMHO.



 :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 6, 2006)

and realize your cook time could double...in the kettle, you may have add more fuel.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3bqpwmst]The only thing that I would add is to *foil at 165 *and bring the internal up to 205*.  Boston Butts work better for me.  I find that shoulder is a little tougher.  IMHO.



 :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:[/quote:3bqpwmst]

Yeah Larry, I hear what  you are sayin... I know... I've tried to tell him... there are some people you just can't get to listen.  Kinda like women  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 6, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3n1yfyfz][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3n1yfyfz]The only thing that I would add is to *foil at 165 *and bring the internal up to 205*.  Boston Butts work better for me.  I find that shoulder is a little tougher.  IMHO.



 :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:[/quote:3n1yfyfz]

Yeah Larry, I hear what  you are sayin... I know... I've tried to tell him... there are some people you just can't get to listen.  Kinda like women  :lmao:[/quote:3n1yfyfz]

No kidding Gary!  I'm really disappointed with Bill..........  8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 6, 2006)

Man, now I'm getting it from two of my so called "Friends".  

Just remember boys, he who foils thier meat decreases cooking time and increases the moister, and flavor.  Why let all those nice juices run down the drip drain?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 6, 2006)

Bill you know we luv's you!  But foil on a butt?   [-X   That's worse than Rempe trying to put a Kettle together!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Freddie,
> Like Greg stated, if you were looking to get "pulled" pork it will take considerably more time than it will for sliced pork.  Figure approximately 2 hrs per lb cooking with a pit temp of approximately 235*-250*.  Pull the shoulder off the pit at around 190* or when the bone moves easily.  Double wrap in HD AF and let rest for at least an hour, more is sometimes better.  Good luck, hope you enjoyed the WolfeRub!



*2 HOURS A POUND!!!!* I only would cook that 1 -1.25 hr /lb to get to that temp. But I foil too! People who don't foil have _way_ too much time on their hands!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 7, 2006)

Not being a big fan of thermometers, I rely on the bone as a gauge to tell when a butt is done, If it pulls out clean it's ready to pull.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said to "Figure approximately" 2 hours per pound.  It could be less, it could be more, it's done when it's done.  Unless I was in a time crunch, I'd never foil a butt, but that's just my opinion.  Foiling during the cook also will not create as good of a "crusty bark".  I guess it all depends on what finished product you are looking for.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 14, 2006)

Last one I did was 2 weeks ago. About a 9lb shoulder. Took 15hrs in the PrimoKamado at 250 degrees. Outside temp varied from 10 to 30 degrees and it was windy as all get out - gusts to 50MPH here on the mountain. Used BGE Lump, had to refuel once. Took it off at 185 internal and pulled it the next day after reheating in HD AF. Great flavor, good smoke ring. 
DT


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 14, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Not being a big fan of thermometers, I rely on the bone as a gauge to tell when a butt is done, If it pulls out clean it's ready to pull.



That's pretty sick.   [-X


----------

